# Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel



## Slick (5. Januar 2011)

Moin

Da ich mich kurzzeitig entschlossen habe morgen Spinnen zu gehen,wollte ich mal nachfragen ob ich einen knoten los Verbinder oder ein Wirbel nach der Hauptschnur(geflochtene) montieren soll wegen dem Drall oder gibt es besser Methoden den Drall zu vermeiden?

Meine Montage: geflochtene Schnur dann Wirbel oder knoten los Verbinder und dann der Spinner.


Danke für eure Infos 



Cheers


----------



## ProBass99 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Ouh man ... Und wo bleibt dein Vorfach?


----------



## Slick (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Ich wollte ja auf Barsch Zander,daher wird ja kein Stahlvorfach benötigt?Glaub kaum das da ein Hecht beissen tut.


----------



## jens_z (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Wenn ich mir nicht 100% sicher bin ob Hechte drin sind, würde ich immer ein Stahlvorfach nehmen!
Ansonsten würde ich Fluocarbon vorschalten, ist etwas unauffälliger.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

In den No-Knot wirst Du doch aber trotzdem einem Tönnchenwirkel einhängen. Oder wolltest Du den No-Knot direkt in den Spinner einklinken?

Ein (Stahl-)Vorfach macht immer Sinn, denn man weiß ja nie? In einem Forellenteich kann man darauf eventuell verzichten, aber in "normalen" Gewässern...


----------



## Slick (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Dann würde die Montage so aussehen 

Hauptschnur
knoten los Verbinder 
Stahlvorfach oder Fluorocarbon (20-30cm lang)
Wirbel
Spinner 

ist das so ok?

@Stuffel
Ich wollte den Spinner direkt in den No-Knot reinmachen(bei meiner ersten Variante).




Cheers


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Ja. Das Vorfach kannst Du aber ruhig noch etwas länger wählen wenn Du auf Nummer Sicher gehen willst.


----------



## Toto1980 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Verbind doch die Hauptschnur mit dem Fluro mit einem Albrightknoten und Vorfachlänge Fluro würde ich lieber 150-200cm nehmen


----------



## Kark (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Der Wirbel sollte am Ende des Stahlvorfachs sein, also folgende Reihenfolge:


Hauptschnur
Knotenlosverbinder
Wirbel an dem das Vorfach hängt
Karabiner
Köder


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Slick schrieb:


> @Stuffel
> Ich wollte den Spinner direkt in den No-Knot reinmachen.



Warum hängst du den No-Knot nicht in ein Tönnchenwirbel ein? So ein Wirbel hilft nicht nur gegen Drall, sondern erleichtert auch den Köder-/Vorfachwechsel.


----------



## Toto1980 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

@kark, ich glaube da ist mal wieder weniger mehr, wäre mir zu viel gebammel, Knotenlosverbinder, wirbel,  Karabiner


----------



## Slick (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Hab hier fertige Stahlvorfächer,die auf einer Seite ein Tönnchenwirbel haben und auf der anderen Seite Tönnchenwirbel mit Karabiner. 

Wenn ich Fluorocarbon benutze welche Stärke sollte ich nehmen 0,2 mm 0,3mm?


----------



## Toto1980 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Wie stark ist die Hauptschnur??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Ich würde mich da mehr an der Tragkraft orientieren.

Der "Aufbau" der Montage würde bei mir auch in etwa so ausschauen wie bei Kark.


----------



## Slick (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

0,19 Laut Hersteller PowerPro 13 kg Tragkraft.


 @Toto1980

Thx


----------



## Toto1980 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Habe mal die selben Fragen gestellt, vielleichttp://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=198538&page=4ht hilft es dir weiter.


----------



## Kark (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Toto1980 schrieb:


> @kark, ich glaube da ist mal wieder weniger mehr, wäre mir zu viel gebammel, Knotenlosverbinder, wirbel,  Karabiner




|kopfkrat

Die Standard-Vorfächer die ich so kenne und nahezu jeder Spinnfischer benutzt haben auf der einen Seite einen Wirbel und auf der anderen ein Karabiner. Der Knotenlosverbinder ersetzt doch nur den Knoten mit dem man das Vorfach mit der Hauptschnur verbindet...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Slick schrieb:


> 0,19 Laut Hersteller PowerPro 13 kg Tragkraft.



Na also, dann wählst du dein Vorfach entsprechend etwas schwächer.
Denn zum einen hat deine Hauptschnur einen größeren, Real-, Durchmesser als 0,19mm und zweitens eine geringere Tragkraft als die angegebenen 13kg.


----------



## [xsxxHxntxr] (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Auf jedenfall einen Wirbel nehmen!
Auch und nur so: Ich angeln Hauptsächlich mit Spinner auf Hecht und hab fast jeden Tag einen Biss darauf. Und als Vorfach würde ich lieber Fluo als Stahl oder Titan nehmen, denn das sieht der Fisch nicht.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Spezi Alarm


----------



## Kark (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

1. Ist Fluovarbon absolut nicht Hechtsicher. Möchte mal den Gesicht sehen wenn dir ein großer Hecht das Vorfach zerlegt.

2. Ist der Hecht absolut nicht Vorfachscheu.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Kark schrieb:


> .... Der Knotenlosverbinder ersetzt doch nur den Knoten mit dem man das Vorfach mit der Hauptschnur verbindet...



Aber durch den Knoten wird die Tragkraft der Schnurr gemindert ("sollbruchstelle")und der Knotenlosverbinder, verhindert das.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



			
				[EsoxHunter];3184753 schrieb:
			
		

> Und als Vorfach würde ich lieber Fluo als Stahl oder Titan nehmen, denn das sieht der Fisch nicht.



Und er kann es besser durchbeissen....:m
Aber das Thema hatten wir schon so 1 - 1000 mal....|uhoh:


----------



## Slick (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Ich werde als erste mal morgen mit Stahlvorfach mit No Knot angeln und wenn nichts beißt mal auf Flurocarbon(an Hauptschnur angebunden mit Wirbel) wechseln.

Hoffe es beißt was. #6


p.s. werd euch dann berichten


----------



## Kark (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Aber durch den Knoten wird die Tragkraft der Schnurr gemindert ("sollbruchstelle")und der Knotenlosverbinder, verhindert das.



Ich weiss.
Darum ging es hier nicht...


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Aber durch den Knoten wird die Tragkraft der Schnurr gemindert ("sollbruchstelle")und der Knotenlosverbinder, verhindert das.




Ein Albright- oder Jochenknoten hält besser als ein Improved Clinch mit denen ich ein Karabiner/Wirbel anknote. Für mich sind Knotenlosverbinder überflüssig.

Ein Albright-/Jochenknoten kann man auch durch die Ringe ziehen/werfen.


----------



## DrSeltsam (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Oder beim nächsten Besuch im Angelladen deiner Wahl kaufst du dir einfach NoKnotWirbelKarabiner für 2€ und hast alles was du brauchst (bis auf das Stahlvorfach...)
Gruß


----------



## Raubfischzahn (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Kark schrieb:


> Ich weiss.
> Darum ging es hier nicht...



Aber es muss mit erwähnt werden


----------



## Slick (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

@DrSeltsam

Es ging darum das ich mir nicht sicher war welche Montage ich benutzen soll und da ich des öfteren gesehen hab(Google) das die Wobbler, Spinner z.B. direkt mit dem No Knot verbunden waren ohne Vorfach ohne Wirbel.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Slick schrieb:


> @DrSeltsam
> 
> Es ging darum das ich mir nicht sicher war welche Montage ich benutzen soll und da ich des öfteren gesehen hab(Google) das die Wobbler, Spinner z.B. direkt mit dem No Knot verbunden waren ohne Vorfach ohne Wirbel.



Einen Karabiner hatte der No-Knot aber schon?

Ganz nebenbei gibt es auch "spezielle" Knoten die, z.B. von Rapala, empfohlen werden um ihre Köder mit der Hauptschnur zu verbinden.


----------



## Slick (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Nein der No Knot hat kein Karabiner(auf meine und die Bilder welche mir Google ausgespuckt hat bezogen)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Slick schrieb:


> Nein der No Knot hat kein Karabiner...



Das habe ich schon verstanden. 

Und wie ist es in den Google-Videos die Du erwähnt hast?


----------



## Kark (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Stell mal die Links zu den besagten montagen die du gefunden hast hier rein.
Interessiert mich das mal zu sehen.


----------



## Slick (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Das waren Pics wie das hier.






welches aus dem Thread ist http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=44248


----------



## Kark (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Ich finde die Montage absoluten Mist. 
Man muss bei einem Köderwechsel jedes mal den No-Knot neu montieren.
Bei so einem kleinen Köder mag das wohl klappen, aber sobald es an größerer Wobbler etc geht muss man extrem große No-Knots verwenden damit die Öse noch groß genug ist.
Für mich führt kein Weg an einem ordentlichen Karabiner als Verbindung zum Köder vorbei.


----------



## DrSeltsam (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Ok, machen wir mal nach guter alter lehrmeinung einfach so: Beim Spinnern immer MIT Wirbel um die rotierenden Bewegungen auf die Hauptschnur zu unterbinden, bei kleineren Wobblern o. Ä. kann auch drauf verzichtet werden (zb Rapalaknoten). 
Aber ich jedenfalls nutze sie fast immer, besser mal etwas weniger Perrrücke in die teure Geflochtene...
Gruß


----------



## Toto1980 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Oder am Ende ein Snap oder Karabiner, zum schnellen Köderwechseln.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Seit wann verdrallt sich beim Spinnfischen mit Spinnern die Hauptschnur? Bei Twinturnern, OK, aber bei normalen Spinnern ist mir das noch nie passiert. Weder bei kleineren Aglias, noch bei Wallerspinnern; immerhin dreht sich ja nur das Blatt und nicht der Körper.


----------



## snorreausflake (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



christian36 schrieb:


> Seit wann verdrallt sich beim Spinnfischen mit Spinnern die Hauptschnur? Bei Twinturnern, OK, aber bei normalen Spinnern ist mir das noch nie passiert. Weder bei kleineren Aglias, noch bei Wallerspinnern; immerhin dreht sich ja nur das Blatt und nicht der Körper.


Wenn die Achse nen kleinen Knick hat, dreht sich oft der ganze Spinner leicht mit und verdrallt die SChnur.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Kark schrieb:


> Der Wirbel sollte am Ende des Stahlvorfachs sein, also folgende Reihenfolge:
> 
> 
> Hauptschnur
> ...


 
So mach ich das auch!:vik:


----------



## Kark (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

So machen das bestimmt 80-90% aller Spinnfischer.

Anstatt Knotenlosverbinder verwende ich in Hängerträchtigen Gewässer einen Knoten um bei einem Abriss nicht u.U. zig Meter Schnur zu verlieren.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



christian36 schrieb:


> Seit wann verdrallt sich beim Spinnfischen mit Spinnern die Hauptschnur? Bei Twinturnern, OK, aber bei normalen Spinnern ist mir das noch nie passiert. Weder bei kleineren Aglias, noch bei Wallerspinnern; immerhin dreht sich ja nur das Blatt und nicht der Körper.


doch, Christian, schon desöfteren passiert, beim Spinnerangeln mit kleinen Mepps und/oder Rublex in guter Bachforellenströmung, trotz Dreitönnchenwirbel


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



> Aber durch den Knoten wird die Tragkraft der Schnurr gemindert ("sollbruchstelle")und der Knotenlosverbinder, verhindert das.



Was ja wiederum ein Nachteil des Knotenlosverbinders wäre. |wavey:


----------



## antonio (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Was ja wiederum ein Nachteil des Knotenlosverbinders wäre. |wavey:



dafür wählt man ja ein vorfach mit entsprechend schwächerer tragkraft.

antonio


----------



## Kark (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Was ja wiederum ein Nachteil des Knotenlosverbinders wäre. |wavey:



#6

Und deshalb sollte man bei vielen Hängern darauf verzichten damit die Spule sich nicht so schnell leert.

Ich benutze die Teile nur zum Jerken und in nahezu hängerfreien Gewässern.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> doch, Christian, schon desöfteren passiert, beim Spinnerangeln mit kleinen Mepps und/oder Rublex in guter Bachforellenströmung, trotz Dreitönnchenwirbel



Passiert mir auch bei fast jedem Spinner (trotz Wirbel). Der einzige Spinner der mir keine Schnur verdrallt ist der Rooster Tail.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Ich benutze:

Köder-Snap-Stahlvorfach-Wirbel- und daran Multifile an den Wirbel geknotet.

Bei einem Hänger reißt der Knoten am Stahlvorfach. Dabei muss ich die Schnur um den Arm wickeln und rückwärts laufen, ich muss also viel mehr Druck ausüben, als ich es mit de Rute könnte. Bevor die Schnur im Drill reisst, gibt die Bremse nach.

Das Stahlvorfach als Sollbruchstelle zu sehen finde ich nicht so geschickt, da es auch so Ständig durch Steine und Zähne strapaziert wird und nicht dünner als nötig gewählt werden sollte.

Im Wasser ist mein Stahlvorfach weniger sichtbar als meine Multifile und geschmeidiger als Fluocarbon oder Mono mit ausreichender Dicke...


----------



## Yupii (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

es gibt auf dem Markt Knotenlosverbinder mit Karabiner
 z.B.:
_ http://www.wessels-shop24.de/index.php?page=product&info=1700_


----------



## Moritz96 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Ich nehme immer einen kleinen karpfenring zum verbinden so habe ich kein Spiel In der Schnur denn im Wirbel ist zu viel Bewegung und am Ring binde ich die Hauptschnur und die fluorcarbon schnur so hat man genug Chancen um einen Fisch an Land zu bekommen denn man kann sofort einen Anhieb setzen der auch hakt ! Du kannst es ja mal ausprobieren !


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Moritz96 schrieb:


> Ich nehme immer einen kleinen karpfenring zum verbinden so habe ich kein Spiel In der Schnur denn im Wirbel ist zu viel Bewegung und am Ring binde ich die Hauptschnur und die fluorcarbon schnur so hat man genug Chancen um einen Fisch an Land zu bekommen denn man kann sofort einen Anhieb setzen der auch hakt ! Du kannst es ja mal ausprobieren !



Kommas und Punkte wären nicht schlecht.

Versteht das jemand? Ich peil da nix.


----------



## Slick (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Komm gerade vom Main außer Bäumen und Steinpackungen nix gefangen,aber Erfahrung gesammelt.Ich hab an die Hauptschnur per Albrightknoten die geflochtene mit der Fluorocarbon Schnur  verbunden und dann ein Wirbel +2-4 Mepps. Die Spinnrute hat eine Länge von  2,10m.Mein Problem war der Knoten lief nicht einwandfrei durch den Spitzenring(geringe Wurfweite),daher musste ich das Vorfach von 2 Meter auf circa 30 cm kürzen, damit ich auch gute die Rute aufladen kann.
Die Stellen wo ich befischt habe waren gut unter einer Brücke,Einbuchtungen,aber nichts. :c

Ein Frage hätte ich dann noch,wenn ich vor dem Spinner z.b einen Ghost,Blei,Sbirolino montiere ändert das die Laufeigenschaften des künstlichen Köders,da ich mehr Wurfweite erzielen möchte und eine größere Fläche arbeiten will.


Cheers


----------



## Moritz96 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Ja sorry wegen den Kommas , Wieso was verstehst du denn nich ?


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Moritz96 schrieb:


> so hat man genug Chancen um einen Fisch an Land zu bekommen denn man kann sofort einen Anhieb setzen der auch hakt !



Wieso sollte es beim Anschlag ein Unterschied sein, ob man Pitzenbauer Ring oder ein Wirbel dazwischen hat. Mehr oder weniger Chancen hat man mit beiden nicht.


----------



## Moritz96 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Für mich ist da ein unterschied aber egal .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Moritz96 schrieb:


> Für mich ist da ein unterschied aber egal .



Und welcher wäre das? Wenn man fragen darf.


----------



## Moritz96 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Wenn du dann anschlägst und der Fisch schwimmt zu dir , musst du sehr hart anschlagen , denn bei einem Wirbel ist in der Mitte ein bisschen Bewegung die du bei dem Karpfenring nicht hast ! Ebenfalls wenn Du kleine Zuckungen machst um den Köder besser zu präsentieren , hast du im Wirbel wieder Bewegung und im Karpfenring nicht .


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für Wirbel benutzt, aber das was sich ein Wirbel bewegt ist weit unter 1 mm. Da wirkt sich gar nichts auf den Anschlag oder der Köderpräsentation aus.


----------



## Kark (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für Wirbel benutzt, aber das was sich ein Wirbel bewegt ist weit unter 1 mm. Da wirkt sich gar nichts auf den Anschlag oder der Köderpräsentation aus.



So schauts aus.
Über Spiel im Wirbel und dadurch schlechtere Anschlagmöglichkeiten und Köderpräsentation zu diskutieren ist absolut realitätsfern...


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Kark schrieb:


> So schauts aus.
> Über Spiel im Wirbel und dadurch schlechtere Anschlagmöglichkeiten und Köderpräsentation zu diskutieren ist absolut realitätsfern...



Vor allem, weil der Karabiner den Köder ein viel größeres Spiel erlaubt - aber selbst das ist vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Kark (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Das ist häufig auch gewünscht. Viele Köder brauchen das Spiel großer Karabiner um besser zu laufen.


----------



## paul hucho (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

hey leute,
mir ist eben ne idee gekommen, wo ich den titel dieses trööts gelesen hab:
gibt es wirbel und noknotverbinder in einem?
wäre mal gail !!!


#h


----------



## Chrizzi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



paul hucho schrieb:


> hey leute,
> mir ist eben ne idee gekommen, wo ich den titel dieses trööts gelesen hab:
> gibt es wirbel und noknotverbinder in einem?
> wäre mal gail !!!
> ...



Ja, Post # 49.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Moritz96 schrieb:


> Wenn du dann anschlägst und der Fisch schwimmt zu dir , musst du sehr hart anschlagen , denn bei einem Wirbel ist in der Mitte ein bisschen Bewegung die du bei dem Karpfenring nicht hast ! Ebenfalls wenn Du kleine Zuckungen machst um den Köder besser zu präsentieren , hast du im Wirbel wieder Bewegung und im Karpfenring nicht .



Aaaha....|rolleyes 
Und wer bitte hat Dir diesen, man möge es mir verzeihen, Blödsinn eingeredet? |bla:
Aber gut, jeder wie er will.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



paul hucho schrieb:


> hey leute,
> mir ist eben ne idee gekommen, wo ich den titel dieses trööts gelesen hab:
> gibt es wirbel und noknotverbinder in einem?
> wäre mal gail !!!


Was spricht dagegen einfach einen Wirbel in den Knotenlos einhängen? Oder versteh ich da was nicht?


----------



## Dirty Old Man (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

jeder der glaubt ein wirbel würde ihn vor schnurdrall schützen, möge eine seite seines wirbels mit tippex o.ä. einfärben. ich garantiere euch das sich nicht das blatt des spinners dreht, sondern der ganze körper. die gepflochtene stellt dem null gegen gewicht gegenüber, darum kann der wirbel nicht funktionieren. er dreht sich mit jeder umdrehung des spinners mit, selbst ein 3 tonnen wirbel. bei einer monofilen funktioniert er auch erst, wenn die schnur schon so verdrallt ist, dass sie ein gegen gewicht aufbauen kann. dann ist sie aber auch schon nicht mehr zum fischen geeignet. darum benutzen viele auch nur noch snaps, die sparen gewicht und material.


----------



## Kark (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Für alle die selber noch keine Vorfächer gequetscht haben oder noch ein paar Anregungen zum Vorfachbau brauchen habe ich in meinem Blog mal eine kleine Anleitung zum Stahlvorfach-Bau geschrieben:

Stahlvorfächer selber quetschen - Anleitung

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## Torsk_SH (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Moin Kark!

Sehr schön #6


----------



## paul hucho (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



christian36 schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen einfach einen Wirbel in den Knotenlos einhängen? Oder versteh ich da was nicht?




nichts 

aber 2 in 1 ist doch auch nicht schlecht, schlackert nicht so rum....


@ chrizzi

das habe ich mir anders vorgestellt:
stell Dir einen normalen tönnchenwirbel vor, beidem auf einer seite ne öse ist (wie gewohnt) und auf der anderen seite des mittelkörpers kommt ein verbinder raus.

verstanden?

#h


----------



## Bluna74 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Slick schrieb:


> und wenn nichts beißt mal auf Flurocarbon(an Hauptschnur angebunden mit Wirbel) wechseln.




selbst dann hast du keine fanggarantie...! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> jeder der glaubt ein wirbel würde ihn vor schnurdrall schützen, möge eine seite seines wirbels mit tippex o.ä. einfärben. ich garantiere euch das sich nicht das blatt des spinners dreht, sondern der ganze körper. die gepflochtene stellt dem null gegen gewicht gegenüber, darum kann der wirbel nicht funktionieren. er dreht sich mit jeder umdrehung des spinners mit, selbst ein 3 tonnen wirbel.


Es ist wichtig, dass der Wirbel nur *2* Tonnen hat und symetrisch ist. Dann dreht das erste Tonnenlager links, und das zweite Tonnenlager rechts, und voila kein Drall mehr da! :m
Bei 1 oder 3 Tonnenlagern kann das nicht funktionieren, also immer auf die richtigen (Double)Wirbel achten! :g


----------



## Parasol (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Knotenlos Verbinder oder Wirbel*

Hallo Nordlichtangler,



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Es ist wichtig, dass der Wirbel nur *2* Tonnen hat und symetrisch ist. Dann dreht das erste Tonnenlager links, und das zweite Tonnenlager rechts, und voila kein Drall mehr da! :m
> Bei 1 oder 3 Tonnenlagern kann das nicht funktionieren, also immer auf die richtigen (Double)Wirbel achten! :g



diese Theorie verstehe ich nicht. Ein Tönnchenwirbel hat zwei Drehpunkte, ein Zweifachwirbel hat drei und ein Dreifachwirbel deren vier. Kommt von einer Seite ein Drall, sollte der sich durch den Wirbel auf lösen. Je mehr Wirbel (Drehpunkte), desto wahrscheinlicher ist, das einer funktioniert, falls irgend etwas klemmt.
So verstehe ich die Physik und Funktion eines Tönnchenwirbels.


----------

